# Central Ohio



## Palopoco (Oct 17, 2008)

Go Buckeyes! 

Located in Central Ohio with 2 8yr old QH mares and a weanling. 

Website currently in progress but will eventually be something like what is up now: www.colorfulexpressions.site50.net 

Studying herbalist and hoping to get massage school under my belt in the next year (and working on equine aromatherapy also).

owned by 6 cats and 2 dogs, no kids but nieces and a nephew. 

April S.


----------



## TwendeHaraka (Oct 5, 2008)

Go Buckeyes indeed!

I'm from central Ohio, too.


----------



## Painted Ride (Jun 30, 2008)

well im from way down south....welcome!!!!! have fun posting!!


----------



## PoptartShop (Jul 25, 2010)

Welcome to the Horse Forum!


----------



## kickshaw (May 7, 2008)

welcome! see you on the forum!


----------

